# Nuts before bed = bad sleep?



## AMA Rider (Jan 15, 2013)

I went to a dietitian today and was told no nuts ( peanuts, walnuts ) 4 hrs before bed ? Anyone heard this also ? Seem to snake on peanuts in bed, and do sleep poorly ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

Walnuts are omega3 rich. Blend with cottage cheese for before bed snack.

Oh, and punch your jew dietician in the face


----------



## EO600bp (Feb 27, 2013)

thats a little wierd, maybe because the extra calories before bed would be counter productive to dieting?? I dont know, If I eat a ton of carbs before bed I will have nightmares a lot of times, but who cares.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude, when I nut before bed I sleep like a rock. 

Seriously, walnuts or almonds in cottage cheese pre bed is awesome. Every pre coach I've had has concurred.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 27, 2013)

AMA Rider said:


> I went to a dietitian today and was told no nuts ( peanuts, walnuts ) 4 hrs before bed ? Anyone heard this also ? Seem to snake on peanuts in bed, and do sleep poorly ?



Sound like on of two options.  

1) An idiot. 

2) NOT a real dietitian.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## gamma (Mar 3, 2013)

I always thought you wanted to eat ur fats later in the day or at night ..


----------



## wren (Mar 3, 2013)

gamma said:


> I always thought you wanted to eat ur fats later in the day or at night ..



I always do cottage cheese and flax oil (if I need to catch up on fats) pre-bed, and I don't notice any problems...



> Dude, when I nut before bed I sleep like a rock.



Awesome.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 3, 2013)

most nutritionists and dieticians are complete morons and have no real world experience with what they preach...they simply go by everything they read which we all know is biased by the writers and untrue much of the time


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2013)

irish_2003 said:


> most nutritionists and dieticians are complete morons and have no real world experience with what they preach...they simply go by everything they read which we all know is biased by the writers and untrue much of the time




I worked in hospitals all over the US. I was fucking amazed at how almost half of licensed clinical dietitians I met were obese.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm impressed that this went go 10 posts with out someone taking to ejaculatory humor... I saw captn' as the first resonder and I laughed a little in my head thinking that it wasn't going to last one post. Impressed and dissapointed a little too.

maybe you misunderstood the guy because he is incorrect as you describe.

eating nuts at night seems to set me up for a gassy next day.


----------



## wren (Mar 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm impressed that this went go 10 posts with out someone taking to ejaculatory humor... I saw captn' as the first resonder and I laughed a little in my head thinking that it wasn't going to last one post. Impressed and dissapointed a little too.
> 
> maybe you misunderstood the guy because he is incorrect as you describe.
> 
> eating nuts at night seems to set me up for a gassy next day.



I think you missed RockShawn's comment.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2013)

wren said:


> I think you missed RockShawn's comment.



My bad... The universe makes sense again.


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

I eat nuts before bed and haven't problem to sleep.


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 3, 2013)

That's why this forum is one of the best - real world advise. ( plus the dick jokes ). I still smash walnuts, and peanuts before bed with no problems. Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## flynike (Mar 4, 2013)

I bet your "dietitian" suggested a glass of full fat milk before bed


----------



## LAM (Mar 18, 2013)

EO600bp said:


> thats a little wierd, maybe because the extra calories before bed would be counter productive to dieting??



a person would think that's the way it works.  but for athletes or those with much higher levels of muscle mass the metabolic rate actually increases during the first sleep cycle then it slowly decreases lower and lower until it hits it's lowest rate just before awakening.  basically the more muscle mass a person has or fat free mass the less of a difference there is between the resting metabolic rate (RMR) and the sleeping metabolic rate (SMR).


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 18, 2013)

They must be mistaken there is no harm in eating nuts before bed at all bro. Healthy fats
are better eaten at night anyways. Go for it eat the nuts before bed. I like the idea of adding
cottage cheese I think that makes a great snack for sure. Give that a try and let me know how it goes


----------



## Intense (Mar 18, 2013)

Probably just referring to digestion interfering with sleep. With that being said I blend up a 4th cup of almonds with some protein before bed almost every night.


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2013)

I like to nut before bed. helps me relax.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcc_8KgHX_I


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxhoP9vcfaQ

what are your nightmares about?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2013)

i think the guy just wanted you to lay off the nuts because they are very caloric. i doubt they can _cause_ nightmares.


Foods That Help or Harm Your Sleep Slideshow
[h=3]Reach for Tryptophan-Rich Foods[/h]We've  all heard of warm milk's magical ability to send us off to dreamland.  Do you know why it's true? Dairy foods contain tryptophan, which is a  sleep-promoting substance. Other foods that are high in tryptophan  include nuts and seeds, bananas, honey, and eggs.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 19, 2013)

he's a fag
non other explanation


we need food with omega's pre bed to slow down the protein degestion
l  take almonds nad fish oil with casein pre bed


----------

